
Hls4ml: Ultrafast deep learning inference on FPGAs - blopeur
https://fastmachinelearning.org/hls4ml/
======
blopeur
Fast ML WS, Sep 11, 2019
[https://indico.cern.ch/event/822126/contributions/3500180/at...](https://indico.cern.ch/event/822126/contributions/3500180/attachments/1906191/3148144/HLS4MLstatus_FNAL2019.pdf)

"Overview of hls4ml project", Oct 16, 2019
[https://indico.cern.ch/event/855626/contributions/3600304/at...](https://indico.cern.ch/event/855626/contributions/3600304/attachments/1927281/3190876/hls4ml_BGU_meeting_16.10.2019.pdf)

"Status & Future developments", Apr 22, 2020
[https://indico.cern.ch/event/911672/contributions/3834385/at...](https://indico.cern.ch/event/911672/contributions/3834385/attachments/2024612/3386374/HLS4ML.pdf)

Github : [https://github.com/hls-fpga-machine-
learning/hls4ml](https://github.com/hls-fpga-machine-learning/hls4ml)

